# Alesis e-drums?



## sakeido (Sep 16, 2008)

I was looking to get my own drum kit, that I could play all the time, and also use to record into Superior 2. I found this Alesis USB Pro Drum Kit that they announced at winter NAMM (and is STILL not out yet) that looks pretty sweet...
USB Pro Drum Kit Pro Electronic Drum Pad Set with SURGE Cymbals
Basically, perfect for what I want to do. All mesh head drums, brass cymbals so they feel real, all that stuff, and it is designed from the get go to connect to your computer. I know no one has played that particular kit yet, but what about Alesis e-drums in general? Are they good products? The cymbals especially look nicer than what Roland offers with any of their kits - how do they all feel?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2008)

I have no experience with Alesis, but I love my Roland stuff. As for the cymbals, those brass ones will be loud, not so much like hitting a real cymbal, I imagine they're muted, but you'll get a loud "tick" when you hit it probably. I remember Bulb had to ditch his TD20 because his neighbors in his apartment couldn't stand it, which I still think is BS, but I can't see metal ones being better than the rubber. I find the Roland cymbals great. Sorry I can't really be of anymore help, I just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents regarding the cymbals.

EDIT: Also, I hate that style hi-hat controller  I have the Roland one that mounts to a hi-hat stand, works great.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you get your Roland stuff from a Canadian company like L&M? They seem to be the go to brand for electronic drum kits but they cost about five times as much as this Alesis kit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2008)

I pieced mine together used from different people. I have Pintech mesh heads, though the piezo's are dying on them, I've replaced like 2-3, and they're never the same again. That was mostly due to leaving it at my old bands place where they were abused. They are pricey as hell, but if you piece it together you can save some coin. I managed to score my TD-12 module for like $500 or something off of Kijiji. I just scored a ddrum4 module off of ebay for $600 for my drummer. I just use stands as opposed to the rack stuff, but then again none of my shit came with a rack, so I don't know how useful it would be  I'm going to upgrade my pads soon, probably go Roland, not too sure. I imagine the warranty on Roland stuff would be better if I decide to buy new.

EDIT: Just for comparison to how good a deal my TD-12 was, here's a link to one on ebay: Roland TD12 Electronic Drum Module PERFECT COND. - (eBay.ca item 150294435858 end time 20-Sep-08 18:31:42 EDT)

Mine is more scuffed up, but it works perfectly.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm definitely going to try and find a used kit... they all seem to totally tank in value, big time! I thought the TD-9KS would be affordable but its still like $2600usd and I really only want to spend maybe half that


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't waste my time on anything that didn't have mesh heads either. I say piece together stuff. Snag some Pintech mesh pads, a Roland module if you can, and Roland cymbals if you can find a deal, if not, get something else, and upgrade later.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 16, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I wouldn't waste my time on anything that didn't have mesh heads either. I say piece together stuff. Snag some Pintech mesh pads, a Roland module if you can, and Roland cymbals if you can find a deal, if not, get something else, and upgrade later.



what about this? seems decent enough for a full set of mesh heads
Roland V Drum Kit w/ TD-8 Sound Module - (eBay.ca item 290260297459 end time 19-Sep-08 22:34:00 EDT)
only one real cymbal though, the rest are pads pretending to be cymbals.

edit: make that a hi-hat with four fake cymbals. Three single zone mesh heads, one dual zone, aside from the craptastic cymbals its all mid range stuff..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2008)

Those mesh pads are decent. That bass one looks alright, but you have to remember the smaller it is, the less like a real bass drum it's going to feel. Also have to take into account whether or not a double pedal will be okay on it. Basically if you're just looking for something to fuck around on, don't listen to me since I'm just nit picking  I had money to burn so I got nice stuff, I think I probably spent close to 3k on all my shit, if you include hardware and whatnot.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 16, 2008)

Man I think that one will work for me.. might have to pull the trigger! although I think I should find out what shipping would be first. It looks like it does multizone sensing, all that stuff, should sound pretty close.. doesn't look like it supports two position rides but that's not a dealbreaker for the price. Thanks for the help man


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2008)

That's why I like the Roland ride I have, 3 zone, bell/bow/edge. I have the edge setup as a china


----------

